# Friends, betta keepers, aquarists! Lend me your photos!



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

So as many of you may know, I've recently started a fish blog (link in sig) that will contain articles for the beginner aquarist as well as highlight proper care for betta and goldfish, two of my favorite fish. I believe one of the best ways to do this is to not only give proper information but show pictures of how these fish are supposed to look in proper homes. However, I _suck_ at aquatic photography. I've managed to snag a few good pictures, but that's not enough. So I'm asking the community here to offer up photographs of your beautiful, healthy bettas. I am more than willing to give credit in any way you want whether it is your real name (which you can PM me) or your username here. Some will be published in my upcoming betta care article while I will save others for use at a later time with such articles as detailing the workings of the labyrinth organ or showcasing betta tail types and colors. If you don't want to post all the picture you have, just point me to your albums. 

Here is my "wish list" so to speak:
Bettas showing heaters in the background
Betta with a thermometer showing the proper temps
Betta in a community tank with other fish showing
Veiltail, crowntail, halfmoon, plakat, double tail flaring to show different tail types

Thanks for helping me, guys, gals, and fins!!


----------



## Emmahlee (Feb 28, 2012)

I could love to help you with pictures of my crowntail, however, most of those photos he is suffering from what i believe is fin rot.(not very bad, just a few uneven spikes and spikes that are looking not 100%) 
and my heater has decided to have a hissy fit and not work, so i cant help you with that either. sorry!

Good luck!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

you could use my favorite picture of my rose tail, Todd. :B
http://i43.tinypic.com/2rm8sg3.jpg

i'll put the pic here, but it's too big. o.0 if ya want, i could also try to get you some pictures of him flaring. :B


----------



## PandaBetta (Sep 26, 2011)

I have these pics if anu are useful and want full size image PM and will email u the pictures you pick


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

here are a few photos i found that were pretty good. don't have many good pictures or flaring ones because most of my fish are too fast or camera shy. haha.

the very last photo is a female btw!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Ohh your rosetail is a pretty boy, Luimeril! I saved your photo to my computer because I don't feel right using up your bandwidth. It's funny, he kinda looks like a friend of mine named Todd. 

Panda - your dragonscale is beautiful!! The one of him next to the thermometer that shows a temperature is perfect! That is also a great shot of a double tail. Shows the shorter body, longer dorsal, and funky tail perfectly!


----------



## PandaBetta (Sep 26, 2011)

thekoimaiden said:


> Ohh your rosetail is a pretty boy, Luimeril! I saved your photo to my computer because I don't feel right using up your bandwidth. It's funny, he kinda looks like a friend of mine named Todd.
> 
> Panda - your dragonscale is beautiful!! The one of him next to the thermometer that shows a temperature is perfect! That is also a great shot of a double tail. Shows the shorter body, longer dorsal, and funky tail perfectly!


I'm glad they worked out for you Koi  the one with the thermometer even has a bubble nest around it  

Just use my panda name and show us when you complete this project


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Here's one of my late Sir Crispin when he was a baby.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is Chicory's tank. He has a leafy silk plant and a recent addition, a live something or another that's mostly hiding behind his cave. He also has a Marimo moss ball. And the big black bar in the background is a 25W submersible heater. (An unseen experiment involves two so called "Beta bulbs" - bulbs of water plants, that I buried in the gravel)

Chicory is a Delta or Super Delta. Coloration wise, perhaps he's a blue/mustard? He had a little chunk missing from his tail when I got him, it's growing back nicely now though.

View attachment 53522


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Haha! Chrissy, you posted at the same time I did. Your red dragonscale is gorgeous!! That's basically a picture of my dream fish! :blink:

Panda - that is just a great picture of how a betta tank is supposed to look; you've got a bubble nest, plants, heater, warm temp: the whole package. I'm hoping these pictures along with the info will change the minds of some people. I'll be sure to credit you. I save all of the photos with your username attached to them. 

Gienah - That is another good, clear picture. Do you remember about how old Crispin was when you took that photo? I like to be able to give ages when showing smaller fish.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

thekoimaiden said:


> Ohh your rosetail is a pretty boy, Luimeril! I saved your photo to my computer because I don't feel right using up your bandwidth. It's funny, he kinda looks like a friend of mine named Todd.
> 
> Panda - your dragonscale is beautiful!! The one of him next to the thermometer that shows a temperature is perfect! That is also a great shot of a double tail. Shows the shorter body, longer dorsal, and funky tail perfectly!


thanks. :3 i just adore that picture of him so much. :V it was one of those once in a lifetime photos.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

He was approximately 3-4 months old.


----------



## PandaBetta (Sep 26, 2011)

I totally agree with you Koi! Alot of new people going into the hoby get miss led by incorrect info (myself included a few years ago) and it's great that you're taking the time to put all this together, making justice for the betta fish. They also deserve to live a decent life and not be tortured. Thank you agan for letting me and my bettas contribut even if it's a little bit


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Here's two of my HM male in the barracks. Not sure if you can use them. Once my camera re-charges I can get a few more shots of some of my fish.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank you, Panda for helping out! Your little guys are gonna be famous! lol

Ohh! Good shots, LBF! Your males are gorgeous. I'm falling more in love with dragonscales almost daily and am afraid I'll have to set up another tank  I want to do an article on how to set up a divided betta tank, so I will certainly be using these when I do.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

You can use any of the photos on my DeviantArt and my betta tumblr as long as they are credited and not used for profit. 

http://copperbettas.tumblr.com/

http://copperarabian.deviantart.com/gallery/32515214?offset=24


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank you, copper!! Would you rather me credit you here or on the site where the photo is posted?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

thekoimaiden said:


> Thank you, copper!! Would you rather me credit you here or on the site where the photo is posted?


Your welcome! also awesome blog 

On the site that the photo is posted would be good  I wouldn't really care but my photography teachers drill that into are heads and always remind us that we'll regret it if we don't so I figure better safe then sorry lol Let me know if you need any photo in a larger size


----------



## MsGita (Apr 24, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Here's two of my HM male in the barracks. Not sure if you can use them. Once my camera re-charges I can get a few more shots of some of my fish.


 
These are BEAUTUL photos!!!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I got some, if you want:





































I got 10 pages of pics on photobucket. If you are looking for pics of fin rot, tail bitting, columnaris, ammonia burns - I got it! Feel free to help yourself
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v674/midnight_sun_pony/Fish/


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

You can use a picture of spitfire flaring


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

HMPK flaring you can see his fins all spread out


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

I actually have a pretty good picture of Crowtail spread too


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

karebear13 said:


> i actually have a pretty good picture of crowtail spread too


omg, the black on his fins looks drawn on. :d


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

aha yeah he was a pretty little boy! At first I was scared cause I thought the black tips meant fin rot but nope just his coloring... Sadly I only had him for about three weeks... His name was Rufio! <3


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank so much guys! My picture bank is growing by leaps and bounds! 

Tiki - I love Derpy Fins! XP You also have some great pictures of alternative betta homes with all your pictures of kritter keepers! 

xShainax - I thought you called him splitfin lol!! He's a very pretty boy.

Karebear - great picture of a crowntail!! I'm sorry that you lost him. And I kinda wanna fishnap your hmpk!! Those fish are fast climbing to my favorite type of betta!!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I have a pic of Gandalf my OHM (due to land in the uk with his sis lily on may 5th) but he isnt flaring :/


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

That's a beautiful male!! I hope he and his sis make beautiful white babies!!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Some of my fishies, if they can help...

Hattie, female HM











Not sure if this would be of any use, but I thought it was cute XD Augie, CT










Spiridion, marble PK


















Zabuza, SD


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Feel free to use any photos from this album  

Pitluvs Fish Photos


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks, Pitluvs! You've got some great shots of a divided tank. 

Betta Slave, only Zabuza's picture showed up. I would love to see the others if they are anywhere near as beautiful as he is.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Really? Odd... They show up for me... I'm not sure how else to post them, as I did the etc etc coding with them. 

Well, since they're all from albums, feel free to look around... Spiridion is in the second album, which has breeding pictures... he's the prettiest out of all of them IMO so if you feel like it, take a look xD

[url]http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=910[/url]
[url]http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=1769[/url]


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

haha thanks! I love plakats now there is no going back to other kinds now haha 

Spiridion is amazing!!!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Plakats are fast becoming a favorite of mine, too. But I still think halfmoons are my favorite. I also have a great affection for blue veiltails and red veiltails. 

Betta Slave - it's odd that they didn't show up. I can see your albums now, tho. You've got some great photos! Spiridon was a lovely boy!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm sorry this took me so long to post (this weekend was my birthday weekend and the family came in to surprise me), but I FINALLY have my betta article up. Thank you so much to everyone who lent me photos! I used some and have saved some for later! Here is the finished product! Sitting by the KoiPond: Betta Fish (Betta splendens) Care


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I have quite a few pics on my laptop and take more all the time. I have HM dragons, a PK dragon, and a combtail.

I'll share a few with you now and can always give you more if you need them.
The ones here include one of my copper marble dragon HM female (Lolth) with the filter in the background.
Second is Eva (black dragon with marbling) with the heater.
Then Lolth again in a barrel decoration and heater in background.
Then two of my girls in my sorority.

If you want more, I have a ton. Have a nice new camera that does really well.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Uh, this is my 2.5g with a heater in the background. Along with some live plants. 










And this is my Super Delta flaring, sorry about this ends though. Either it's tail biting or fin rot, no clue. .










I'd post a picture of my Plakat, but he's a timid guy, swims away from the camera.


----------

